# My little brother had his first trail ride!!



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

My little brother and his TB Yogi went on their first trail ride this past weekend. They went about 25-27 miles over a three day period. 

We've only had this horse about 4-5 months. We were lucky because we found him at an auction and weren't sure what he knew. He is WONDERFUL!!! A 6 year old TB and he is DEAD BROKE!! 

The picture in a structure is from them riding under an old tobacco barn. This horse was perfect and did whatever he was asked.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

That's great! Looks like you all had a terrific time. Wonderful experience for your younger brother. Glad Yogi has worked out so well. Lucky horse.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you  Sadly I didn't get to go...lol. I'm in college. I'm really proud of him though. We got him this horse because his pony he had was not very cooperative for a beginner rider.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Horses like that are def. worth their weight in gold : )


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

That's why I couldn't believe he ended up at a sale barn. He is so sweet and a babysitter. 

His only issue that we have found is that he loses his mind when you shut the back of the stocks if they touch his hind legs. He takes to kicking them hard. Before we could get him calmed down last time he bruised himself up pretty bad, but we're going to try to work with him so he won't do that again.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

That is terrific, and it looks like so much fun!! Your brother looks like the cat who ate the canary, pretty pleased with himself.
Are you talking about stocks for shoeing?? Around here they only get used for draft horses with feet too heavy for the farrier to hold up.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

My step-dad shoes the horses, so we normally use the stocks if he is by himself or we aren't sure how the horse will react. It's not a problem as far as shoeing goes because he did fine without the stocks, but our vet uses stocks for almost anything other than pulling blood. We need to have him calm just in case he was ever injured.

He seems to be scared of anything that puts any pressure on his hocks. He has no tatoo, but maybe they tried to train him to race and he was too chicken??? We're not sure since we have no history, but we are going to slowly work on getting him more comfortable.


----------

